# ND Missouri river updates?



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone been on the Missouri around Bismarck lately for a catch update? Looking to get out there this week or next hopefully.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Haven't heard of much action around Bismarck but have heard a few reports of a good bite down near the state line.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Further south the better still


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I've heard the bite is getting pretty good to the south...


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Fished the Dessert on the 29th and got 6. Pretty slow. 5 on cranks and 1 on a jig.

Hopefully better fishing is yet to come.


----------

